# Oklacon 2011



## blueotter (Sep 19, 2011)

So... who's going out to Oklacon 9?  Big outdoor convention, with a Steampunk theme this year.  I'm putting my costume together, and am curious if anyone has plans to caravan from anywhere?


----------



## Taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

Coming from Arkansas to there.


----------



## sheba_angel (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll be there! Most of friday and probably some of saturday!
(if i can finish it in time) In a red and gold dragon partial :3
badge name Inari Rose, dragon name Maya.


----------



## Akula (Oct 7, 2011)

Leaving from just south of Kansas City on Thursday morning.


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 11, 2011)

I am! Leaving Friday from Texas.


----------



## Zaisan (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm caravaning up with OceanOtter, Bersl2, and DragonHead!


----------

